# Anyone have a clue what this gun is worth?



## Irish Pixie

I inherited a vintage Mossberg bolt action 22 with a microclick s-100 scope. It's time it went to a new home, but I have no idea what price to put on it.

It's in decent shape. The stock is dry, and there is fine rust on the barrel. It may be a display piece at this point.


----------



## Wolf mom

Check on Gunbroker.com


----------



## D-BOONE

what model?


----------



## Evons hubby

A twenty two lacking in appearance... I'd take the first $100 offered.... If someone were to offer it.


----------



## po boy

A model # would be helpful
A possibility?


----------



## Irish Pixie

Wolf mom said:


> Check on Gunbroker.com


Thank you so much. That will be a great place to start.



D-BOONE said:


> what model?





po boy said:


> A model # would be helpful
> A possibility?


There isn't a model number or even a maker name on the barrel. The scope is the only thing marked, and it's "Mossberg microclick s-100".

It looks like this model Mossberg 44US:










Were some firearms not marked with model or manufacturer? I searched the barrel and receiver with a flashlight, there is nothing. This was my uncle's target competition gun (I'm not sure if a high school or college team) and he was born in 1929.

Thank you for your help, I appreciate it.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

Irish Pixie said:


> I inherited a vintage Mossberg bolt action 22 with a microclick s-100 scope. It's time it went to a new home, but I have no idea what price to put on it.
> 
> It's in decent shape. The stock is dry, and there is fine rust on the barrel. It may be a display piece at this point.



Are you sure it's wearing a scope? Microclick was a line name that Mossberg used for their iron sights. I seem to recall seeing S-102 or S-103 Microclick sights before.

Like was said, need pics and or model markings to even get started. Chances are slim that it's worth much, but there are some oddities/rarities that are worth a good bit to the right collector.

ETA: see you added pics.

There are no markings on the top of the barrel?
The trigger guard looks kinda like a model 44.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

Here you go:

https://www.gunbroker.com/item/830754386

ETA: I just saw your comment that the pic 
was not of your rifle. Disregard the 44 ID


----------



## Irish Pixie

Thank you, GunMonkey. I appreciate the help. At least I know a (probable) model and have a starting point.


----------



## IMFoghorn

It kind of reminds me a a Mossburg 144 LS that I had when competing back in the 60's. No idea of the value today.

JMO 
Doug


----------



## D-BOONE

Some of the old 22 mossbergs go for over a $1000


----------



## Bearfootfarm

D-BOONE said:


> Some of the old 22 mossbergs go for over a $1000


Not the old, rusty 22's.
Most are lucky to bring $100 in poor condition.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Irish Pixie said:


> Mossberg microclick s-100


----------



## Evons hubby

Bearfootfarm said:


> Not the old, rusty 22's.
> Most are lucky to bring $100 in poor condition.


That's my thinking as well. Condition adds or detracts value in most things. Location does as well. If you have a mint condition widget in an area where demand is high, it will generally fetch more than the same basic item that's worn out and generally in poor condition. Rust on guns rarely adds value.


----------



## Irish Pixie

After doing a bit of digging, it's the iron sight is worth more than the gun as this one has no markings. It has no rust at all, and there is fine rust on the end of the barrel. But I've only actually seen the 22, the "it's worthless" comments are just that.  Hail, hail the gangs mostly here.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

Irish Pixie said:


> After doing a bit of digging, it's the iron sight is worth more than the gun as this one has no markings...


I’m not so sure that’s right.
The S-100 was the correct sight for an M44. There are a couple sold-listings for the sight (one in as-new condition) on the CMP forum. The more recent listing sold for $55 (the older for $75). 
http://forums.thecmp.org/showthread.php?t=219820

A vintage heavy barrel target rifle is almost surely worth more than that. If the rust you are describing is just on the muzzle (“on the end of the barrel”), that’s usually not counted against condition unless they’re going for “unused mint condition” or it is heavy/flaky/pitting rust. Muzzle blast usually erodes the bluing pretty quickly, leaving it bare steel (prone to rust). If what’s there is just a patina-rust, it’ll probably correct itself with a little shooting and cleaning. 

There almost has to be some markings on that rifle to indicate what it is. Pre-‘68 gun’s didn’t have to have serial numbers, but the maker almost always put their marks on it. Even if it was a Ward’s or some store brand that Mossberg contracted, it would have the store name on it. 

It’s possible that the original markings have been polished off in a refinish, but it’s also possible that your uncle stored it with grease, and the markings are just filled in with dried out anti-corrosive. 

I’d have it looked at (or at least post some pics here). It could be a <$100 junk barrel gun, but it could be worth a couple/few hundred dollars, too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Thank you, GunMonkey. I appreciate the help. 

The gun is much heavier than I expected, and I'll check again for any markings. Would it be just on the barrel or could it be somewhere else?


----------



## po boy

Top of the barrel in front of the bolt.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you, GunMonkey. I appreciate the help.
> 
> The gun is much heavier than I expected, and I'll check again for any markings. Would it be just on the barrel or could it be somewhere else?


Markings can be anywhere. Like @po boy pointed out, the most prominent markings for a Mossberg 22 would be on the barrel. 

An M44 would make sense given the timeframe and what your uncle used it for. The ones in civilian hands would have come through the CMP (possibly back in the DCM days), and being used for school shooting clubs etc. would have been common. IIRC, the Government Property markings on an M44 were back on the receiver.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

an M44 lacking a serial number would have been a civilain , depending on the series the 44D were also drilled and tapped for a scope mount although not quite the mounts that are common today.

on the up side I did find a great use for the 44US besides targets and other obviose uses , that 26 inch target barrel has plenty of time to burn up all the powder from a CCI quiet not even a pop , spring air guns often make more noise ,disconnecting a air chuck makes more noise , car doors closing make more noise but a 40gr bullet at 710fps is good garden rabbit medicine with good shot placement.


----------



## muleskinner2

I don't know what it might be worth to a collector, but as a shooter I would give you one hundred dollars.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> an M44 lacking a serial number would have been a civilain , depending on the series the 44D were also drilled and tapped for a scope mount although not quite the mounts that are common today.
> 
> on the up side I did find a great use for the 44US besides targets and other obviose uses , that 26 inch target barrel has plenty of time to burn up all the powder from a CCI quiet not even a pop , spring air guns often make more noise ,disconnecting a air chuck makes more noise , car doors closing make more noise but a 40gr bullet at 710fps is good garden rabbit medicine with good shot placement.


I have the Remington 541x, which is the equivalent of the Mossberg M44. It was the DCM/CMP training rifle in the 80s, to the M44’s 40/50s.

Like you said, it is naked-ear quiet with target loads, and is incredibly accurate. Given its length and weight, I’d rather have a 16-18” carbine with a can for a garden gun, but its value as a marksmanship training rifle can’t be matched. Anyone who expects to ever be teaching a new shooter with the goal of old-school marksmanship should have something like this in their safe.

The sights are fine enough, and the sight radius long enough that, with good ammo, any shots that don’t strike the exact point of aim are the fault of the shooter.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

muleskinner2 said:


> I don't know what it might be worth to a collector, but as a shooter I would give you one hundred dollars.


If what she’s got is an M44, with sights, it’s worth better than $100. It’s probably closer to $300, and worth every penny of that to someone wanting to learn old-school iron-sight marksmanship. 

Really need pics here, though.


----------



## po boy

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I have the *Remington 541x*, which is the equivalent of the Mossberg M44. It was the DCM/CMP training rifle in the 80s, to the M44’s 40/50s.
> 
> Like you said, it is naked-ear quiet with target loads, and is incredibly accurate. Given its length and weight, I’d rather have a 16-18” carbine with a can for a garden gun, but its value as a marksmanship training rifle can’t be matched. Anyone who expects to ever be teaching a new shooter with the goal of old-school marksmanship should have something like this in their safe.
> 
> The sights are fine enough, and the sight radius long enough that, with good ammo, any shots that don’t strike the exact point of aim are the fault of the shooter.


The 541 threw me off. I got a 514 for Christmas in the late 50's. I passed it to my grandson a couple years ago. Of course it's not a training rifle but to me it was special.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> *If what she’s got is an M44*, with sights, it’s worth better than $100.


It should also have barrel markings.


----------



## muleskinner2

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> If what she’s got is an M44, with sights, it’s worth better than $100. It’s probably closer to $300, and worth every penny of that to someone wanting to learn old-school iron-sight marksmanship.
> 
> Really need pics here, though.



I didn't say anything about what I thought it might be worth. I simply made an offer.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

po boy said:


> The 541 threw me off. I got a 514 for Christmas in the late 50's. I passed it to my grandson a couple years ago. Of course it's not a training rifle but to me it was special.


The 514 is a cool series too. Nothing wrong with one that shoots well and the owner has found and stockpiled a good-shooting load for. It’s probably way more practical around the homestead than a military marksmanship training rifle.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

Bearfootfarm said:


> It should also have barrel markings.


Right. 
That much has been discussed.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

muleskinner2 said:


> I didn't say anything about what I thought it might be worth. I simply made an offer.


She’s in NY and probably not going to go through the trouble to ship it to your FFL, but, hey, good luck with the buy.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Right.
> That much has been discussed.


A Model 44 US would be clearly marked on the barrel and would have a serial number also.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Irish Pixie said:


> the "*it's worthless*" comments are just that.


You're the only person in the thread who has used that word.
Everyone else has given you precisely what you asked for.

An unmarked gun in the condition you described has no real "collector" value.
If it shoots you'll be lucky to get $100-$150, including the sights.

https://gunwatcher.com/gun-value-sold-information/market-price?itemName=mossberg



Irish Pixie said:


> Hail, hail the gangs mostly here.


----------



## alleyyooper

It is also possiable the markings on this rifle are under the forearm if it was a military training rifle to begin with.

 Al


----------



## Bearfootfarm

alleyyooper said:


> It is also possiable the markings on this rifle are under the forearm if it was a military training rifle to begin with.


Not on the Mossbergs.
They are marked on top of the barrel *and* on the receivers.













*"The Mossberg 44US trainer*
Background and discussion. The 44US target trainer was designed exclusively for the War Department and intended solely for the use of US Armed Forces. Initially, the No. 4 receiver peep sight was rejected by the Ordnance Corps and the first contract of 14,500 rifles were made in early 1943 with the Lyman 57MS(Mossberg/Stevens) receiver sight and the plain S-122 front sight with globe. Unit cost on these rifles was $16.65 each.

Harold Mossberg designed the new S-100 receiver sight which replaced the Lyman for the remainder of production (57,128 rifles) at a cost of $14.65 each.

Total production of the 44US was 71,628 rifles through March, 1945. Mossberg was assigned a block of serial numbers from 100,001 to 180,000. You rarely see an example today with the front sight cover as the little locking tabs were prone to fail after repeated removal/installation. The stocks were nearly all Beech stained with walnut stain and finished with raw linseed oil







."


----------



## Irish Pixie

The opinion (some of it worthless to start with) of the gun's worth is over. I never did find any markings on barrel or receiver, but when I had it on the front porch to check the barrel and take pics for GunMonkey, a neighbor drove by. We waved, he turned around, came back and asked what I was doing, I told him. He looked it over and said he'd give me $275 for it. I agreed, and it now has a new home. He's going to take it apart to clean and said he'd let me know if he found markings.

Thank you for your expert help, GunMonkey. And to the rest that helped as well. I appreciate it.


----------



## po boy

Irish Pixie said:


> The opinion (some of it worthless to start with) of the gun's worth is over. I never did find any markings on barrel or receiver, but when I had it on the front porch to check the barrel and take pics for GunMonkey, a neighbor drove by. We waved, he turned around, came back and asked what I was doing, I told him. He looked it over and said he'd give me $275 for it. I agreed, and it now has a new home. He's going to take it apart to clean and said he'd let me know if he found markings.
> 
> Thank you for your expert help, GunMonkey. And to the rest that helped as well. I appreciate it.


That's good, seems like a fair price.


----------



## Irish Pixie

po boy said:


> That's good, seems like a fair price.


I thought so, and he was very happy with the deal. It was odd how it worked out, but I'm glad it did.


----------



## Evons hubby

And now you know exactly what it was worth, to that neighbor on that day! Well done.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I have the Remington 541x, which is the equivalent of the Mossberg M44. It was the DCM/CMP training rifle in the 80s, to the M44’s 40/50s.
> 
> Like you said, it is naked-ear quiet with target loads, and is incredibly accurate. Given its length and weight, I’d rather have a 16-18” carbine with a can for a garden gun, but its value as a marksmanship training rifle can’t be matched. Anyone who expects to ever be teaching a new shooter with the goal of old-school marksmanship should have something like this in their safe.
> 
> The sights are fine enough, and the sight radius long enough that, with good ammo, any shots that don’t strike the exact point of aim are the fault of the shooter.


the gun was 200 a few years ago in good shape complete with both front and rear sight in good shape , the tax stamp alone would be 200 . I continue to see them for about 200-250 around here. magazines are expensive so don't loose the ones you have.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Bearfootfarm said:


> Not on the Mossbergs.
> They are marked on top of the barrel *and* on the receivers.
> View attachment 79980
> View attachment 79982
> 
> *"The Mossberg 44US trainer*
> Background and discussion. The 44US target trainer was designed exclusively for the War Department and intended solely for the use of US Armed Forces. Initially, the No. 4 receiver peep sight was rejected by the Ordnance Corps and the first contract of 14,500 rifles were made in early 1943 with the Lyman 57MS(Mossberg/Stevens) receiver sight and the plain S-122 front sight with globe. Unit cost on these rifles was $16.65 each.
> 
> Harold Mossberg designed the new S-100 receiver sight which replaced the Lyman for the remainder of production (57,128 rifles) at a cost of $14.65 each.
> 
> Total production of the 44US was 71,628 rifles through March, 1945. Mossberg was assigned a block of serial numbers from 100,001 to 180,000. You rarely see an example today with the front sight cover as the little locking tabs were prone to fail after repeated removal/installation. The stocks were nearly all Beech stained with walnut stain and finished with raw linseed oil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ."



adding to that , there were civilian non government property marked US44 rifles produced and being pre 1968 they needed and received NO serial number.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> adding to that , there were civilian non government property marked US44 rifles produced and being pre 1968 they needed and received NO serial number.


Mossberg still marked the company name, chambering and model numbers on most of their guns.
http://gun-data.com/Mossberg_models_years.html


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Bearfootfarm said:


> Mossberg still marked the company name, chambering and model numbers on most of their guns.
> http://gun-data.com/Mossberg_models_years.html


yes all examples I have seen were marked with Mossberg & sons, New Haven Connecticut, model and series letter designation example 44US-D as well as caliber.
all of this was marked on the barrel and the action had no markings on the civilians 

these were especially cool in that the mag had a screw up from the bottom that would block it off for shooting shorts and feeding them from the magazine.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you, GunMonkey. I appreciate the help. At least I know a (probable) model and have a starting point.


Is it a bolt action or singleshot?


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cornhusker said:


> Is it a bolt action or singleshot?


'Twas (it's no longer my gun) a bolt action.


----------



## Cornhusker

Irish Pixie said:


> 'Twas (it's no longer my gun) a bolt action.


Glad you found it a home


----------



## weaselfire

That was a decent price for you, maybe high for the buyer. I've had a number of these Mossbergs through here, Mossberg or other imprints still manufactured by Mossberg, and every one had markings, so it's really odd not to find any. There are quite a few of these on the market and it's rare they sell for over $250 in even good shape.

Jeff


----------



## Oxankle

Never seen a rifle without model number somewhere. When I was a kid Mossberg made "cheap" rifles that shot as well as more expensive brands. Best I recall it was possible to by a single shot .22 for as little as $9.95. I had a bolt action tube magazine type with scope that, again as memory serves, cost something like $30-odd dollars.


----------



## Lisa in WA

So, if you sell a gun to your neighbor, do you have to do a background check?


----------



## alleyyooper

No in most places of the USA, Califorina may be different.

 Al


----------



## Bearfootfarm

alleyyooper said:


> No in most places of the USA, Califorina may be different.


Some states require them for *all* transfers, including private except for some immediate family members.



> *States with universal background check laws[edit]*
> To date, 21 states and District of Columbia require background checks for at least some private sales of firearms.[46]


https://www.concealedcarry.com/law/universal-background-checks/







"States in RED fully restrict any transfer of a firearm without a background check while States in GREEN prohibit any transfer of handguns only without a background check. Some states (both in red and green) require the purchaser obtain a permit in advance of the purchase which requires the background check. We have not distinguished this methodology for purposes of the map."


----------



## HDRider

Irish Pixie said:


> The opinion (some of it worthless to start with) of the gun's worth is over. I never did find any markings on barrel or receiver, but when I had it on the front porch to check the barrel and take pics for GunMonkey, a neighbor drove by. We waved, he turned around, came back and asked what I was doing, I told him. He looked it over and said he'd give me $275 for it. I agreed, and it now has a new home. He's going to take it apart to clean and said he'd let me know if he found markings.
> 
> Thank you for your expert help, GunMonkey. And to the rest that helped as well. I appreciate it.


Did you break any NY laws on transferring ownership?

Did you go through an FFL and get a background check on the buyer?


----------



## HDRider

Irish Pixie said:


> Are either of you going to call the authorities?
> 
> Is that a "HIS avenues might be different than mine if the harassment keeps going." thing? Are you threatening, again, to take this to real life?


I was just asking a question. Calm down. Your dirty little secret is safe. I just wondered if you followed those "common sense" gun laws.


----------



## wr

Before selling any firearm, it's a good idea to check regulations on sales.


----------

